# Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24



## lgjar

I am cutting Hartco 425S sandblast resist with a Roland GX-24. Does anyone have any tricks to share about how to get the holes to pop out faster?

Thanks!
LGJar


----------



## charles95405

about a year ago I was fussing about the same thing...told Yolanda from Stahls ID Direct (At Long Beach '08) that the GX 24 would not cut right..she used a flock blade I think...but cut the circles just right...so I would see about the 'flock blade'...at the time I had sold my GX24 so I never tried it..but it sure seemed to work..also you should be using at least a 60 degree blade if not the flock one...set the offset to at least 55


----------



## deenastee

I use my air compressor to weed all my rhinestone templates. I remove the backing material then i just stick the edges to one of my panning trays and i hit the template with little bursts of air, works like a charm!! Your template must be cut cleanly. What settings are you using on your gx24 with what software?


----------



## lgjar

Thanks very much! I adjusted the offset and it made all the difference - the offset setting is extremely important. 

I'll try the air trick soon too - sounds like a good one.

My thanks to you both.

LG


----------



## deenastee

Hey LG, what exact settings are you using, and what software to make the templates? I was considering R ware but wanted more feed back. Ive heard both, good and bad about this software.


----------



## lgjar

I haven't really settled on the perfect set yet - but here's the ballpark I'm working in.

60 deg or 60 deg special
blade out about 1/2 turn (relative to vinyl)
230+ gm
5 cm/sec
0.550 mm

When (if) I find the perfect set, I'll post it - the blade (condition and position) is always going to be a variable.

Sometimes I use Illustrator/CutStudio, and sometimes I use R-wear. Sometimes I start with R-wear, then move the design to Illustrator. Just depends on the design and what I'm doing with it. 
I think R-wear (and SFEdit2) are very good. I don't have anything else to compare it to though. To me, it's very flexible and allows for creativity. You can build a symbol library and font library. Some might prefer softwear in which more symbols and fonts are already provided. But it's so ridiculously easy to create a symbol library it's almost unbelieveable! Me - I'm fine with not having those ready-made things. 
It's like most anything, I guess . . . all the different systems all have their very good points and certain areas where they really shine. You just have to figure out which one will do what you want to do and work like you like to work and hope you make the right choice!
This is a great place to find out about stuff and read about others experiences about all the different possibilities - there's a ton of information in these forums, from lots of talented people. It takes a lot of time to read and compile it all - and read between the lines. I would love to try all the different systems and write objective comparative reviews on them - like computer hardware/software reviews - wouldn't that be an awesome resource to have in these great forums?! 

LG


----------



## deenastee

That would be awesome!!! Most everything i ever learned in this industry was on this forum. This site is a invaluable tool to pros and newbies alike. My hat goes off to Rodney and everyone that helps this site continue to flourish.


----------



## dcurtisroland

deenastee said:


> Ive heard both, good and bad about this software.


what's the bad?


----------



## DTFuqua

dcurtisroland said:


> what's the bad?


Your not donating the R-Ware to forum members


----------



## sjidohair

lgjar said:


> I would love to try all the different systems and write objective comparative reviews on them - like computer hardware/software reviews - wouldn't that be an awesome resource to have in these great forums?!
> 
> LG


 
Lg, 
I am working my Way thru the Rhinestone systems, Software and Machines . I have complied a Desk full of Info, examples, photos and videos, I am onto Cam machines when done with The mentioned above.
It has been one of the most fun things I have done.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## deenastee

dcurtisroland said:


> what's the bad?


 
I do not own this software, so cant comment on how it functions thats why i was asking for opinions on it. But ive heard that the software is expensive, and that you could get the same results by using corel or illustrator ( i use illustrator and photoshop for my templates). I need something thats easy to use and fast to learn. Im definately a roland guy, i own 3 roland cutters and love them!! The only issue i have is with cutstudio, granted it is great software and functions as it should, i just wish it had more features.


----------



## BML Builder

The biggest problem I have seen with R-wear is that there is no documentation or instructions. You have to figure everything out on your own with it. It would be very helpful if there were some kind of manual, instructional videos, or just something other than the disk. Even the help feature doesn't have much on it.


----------



## DTFuqua

BML Builder said:


> The biggest problem I have seen with R-wear is that there is no documentation or instructions. You have to figure everything out on your own with it. It would be very helpful if there were some kind of manual, instructional videos, or just something other than the disk. Even the help feature doesn't have much on it.


 I believe they have "training" available and I think that is part of the business model and they probably make money from the training sessions.


----------



## sjidohair

I wonder if we could get roland rick or a techie on here to help with the support issue,
This is a great softwear for the price,, 
Roland Rick where are you?
Hey maybe if one of you want to open up the thread,, we could get some support feedback with other users as well...
Sandy Jo


----------



## BML Builder

DTFuqua said:


> I believe they have "training" available and I think that is part of the business model and they probably make money from the training sessions.


If they have training available, I have not found it. The closest place to me that even uses this software is 2 hours and it is the daughter of the guy that has a shop that sells roland products. She wasn't even aware that you could copy and paste from it. I showed her that.


----------



## BML Builder

sjidohair said:


> I wonder if we could get roland rick or a techie on here to help with the support issue,
> This is a great softwear for the price,,
> Roland Rick where are you?
> Hey maybe if one of you want to open up the thread,, we could get some support feedback with other users as well...
> Sandy Jo


Yes, if we could get someone from Roland to show us some things or at least let us know things when we have questions. That would be great!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Marilyn, I will send a pm to roland rick and see if he can help,,, i dont know if he can, but it is worth a shot...
sandy jo


----------



## BML Builder

Thank you very much SandyJo. Like you said it can't hurt to try!!! I'm sure that it would help a lot more than a few of us. I know I have read a lot about people needing help with R-wear. I like the program, but just wish I knew more about so that I could get it to do more than what I am. I know there are probably a lot easier ways to do some of the things I have tried and probably a lot more things that I have not been able to figure out yet!!!


----------



## DTFuqua

I may be way off here But I think Charles has had the Roland training. I know he has posted on most of the rhinestones threads so you should be able to find him and ask fairly easy.


----------



## plan b

DTFuqua said:


> I may be way off here But I think Charles has had the Roland training. I know he has posted on most of the rhinestones threads so you should be able to find him and ask fairly easy.


I remember him saying in one of the threads that he did complete the roland training,


----------



## sjidohair

I also remember that as well, with charles taking the roland training, well he might be our guy,, 
I have used the r-wear, but what used i learned my self,, 
the thing i learned the most was having to make sure and hit contour before i tried to do a single line font,, then it worked fine...
Sandy jo


----------



## charles95405

Yep....guilty as charged!...I did take the training for the Roland EGX350. They offer..a couple times a year...the training at their office In Irvine, CA (just south of LA). Their classes are two day affairs but the first day of each class is the same...going over the machine and getting acquainted with it.. The second day is on the software ...so if you do both classes, you only need the 2nd day of the second class...that cuts the cost for that class in half. But the classes are not cheap..about $400 or so for two days...half for one, I am not sure about the exact price now, but they do serve continental breakfast and lunch. I was told they were thinking about having some classes on the east coast but I am not sure that has gone forward..if so, I have not heard of it

About the way to use R-wear...you are correct in that the package is sorely lacking in instructions and if you go leaping from cutstudio into Rwear...you could break some cutters as I did. You have to set the cutter differently than cut studio...and one BIG difference that drove me crazy is that in Cut Studio, the point of origin for the machine is always at the lower left BUT with RWear, the point of origin is ALWAYS in the center of your material you are cutting.

I have read the manual for the Eagle...written by SandyM as I understand...and as I mentioned in another post, that was the most clear manual for software that I have read...a great job...maybe Roland should hire her!

Bottom line...is the Rwear worth it...it has been for me
Is the manual lacking...you betcha
Is the training at Roland worth it...For me it certainly was...but pricey...but with this you can make your investment pay off and not be a doorstop


----------



## sjidohair

Charles, I agree with Sandym's manual and i am sure roland could hire her to do, it,that is what she does and does it very well.
As far as the money for training,, actually, , for software rhinestone training that i am aware it is at least $30.00 per hour,, and for a whole day,, or weekend, you could get in the range of the roland class, however that is one on one, with a tech support, that is being paid..

so maybe we need to throw these questions out to Charles,, and see if he can help,,,
let em rip, and if i can help i will too..
That is why we are here, to help each other, to present facts as we know them,, that does not mean they are always right, but we try to get the best info out to each other we can, be it bad or good about a product, or software ,
I think the R-wear is a good program and a great price for someone who has a roland, to use it to cut templates with.
I used it to play with for designing,, only, as i dont have a Roland, but it was a fun program, and the price was great,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## mycraftytoys

I cut stencil material with my GX24 the settings are 230 force and .300 for offset.


----------



## lgjar

Just an update, as promised . . . 
My new favorite settings on the GX-24 for cutting rhinestone templates from sandblast resist are 180 g force and 0.55 mm offset. I've sent over 2000 circles, approx 3 mm diameter, at a time with no problem. The templates are cutting very well and are very easy to brush load with stones.

LG


----------



## sjidohair

LG that is perfect,, 
I have been in contact with roland Rick, He is aware that he is needed here,,,
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## RolandASDRick

Hey all out there. I was on vacation fo rthe past 3 weeks and have not had a chance to answer some of the threads on how R-WearStudio functions. Let me se if I can outline what R-WearStudio is and what it is used for in conjunction with Roland equipment. 

R-WearStudio allows you to do the following:
1. Print/Cut designs to a Roland VersaWorks support print/cut printer
2. Cut only designs (like CutStudio)
3. Print and Cut using a 3rd party printer and GX-24 cutter for heat transfers.
4. Rhinestone motif template creation using a Roland EGX Series engraver.
5. Rhinestone motif template creation using a Roland GX Series cutter (GX-24/300/400/500)

R-WearStudio includes the complete Swarovski library of rhinestones based on standard SS sizes (SS5 - SS40). You can apply a cost to the stones be it wholesale cost or pricing to include markups. Software will automatically calculate the cost and amount of stones used in a design.

R-WearStudio also includes a Single Line Font Editor called SFEdit2. This utility allows you to convert ANY Windows true type font into a single line font for rhinestones. Unlike other programs that include single line fonts of anywhere from 3-10, you can use ANY Windows TT font. This means that is you have 1000 TT fonts you in essence have 1000 SL fonts to work with.

You can cut the templates direct to the EGX Series or GX Series cutter. To cut the templates on the GX Series cutters you must first configure the cutter as a Cutter as well as a Printer under the output device setup. To cut CADCut materials for het transfers you would use the cut function. To cut rhinestone templates you will select the print function, select the cutter and at the bottom there is a selection for outputting stone and print data. Check that box and the cutter will only read out the cut data only.

As for cutting the sandblast material and easy weeding, here's what the XPres GEMTEC system is doing with the GX-24: (SYSTEMS > XPRES CUT). XPres is a Roland dealer in the UK and has a patent pending on the Rhinestone workflow using the Roland GX-24 cutter and their materials (which are easier to use and work with). 

I created a workflow video that outlines the template creation process and the majority of the features of R-WearStudio and EGX Series template creation. I will try to get one on the cutter based solution by the time SGIA rolls around in October. We also have some videos on youtube that go over the workflow. Some of these are raw videos and have no voice overs but do have each section of the process titled.

Hope some of this information helps out.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks so much for this post Rick  That was a great video, and really made it simple to understand. I have one question. On the video it looked like they took off the backing sheet of the template material and then put on a piece of the mylar tape before cutting. If so, that looks like a great idea to get the template material to weed really easily. Is this what they did there?

Thanks again.


----------



## RolandASDRick

Yes, in the process they cut off a desired amount of the template material and the same amount of the clear adhesive sheet. Peel of the backer on both sheets and mate them sticky side to sticky side. The clear adhesive is now your backer sheet and once the template is cut and the backer peeled from the template, it will pull all of the dots cleanly as the adhesive has a stronger tack than the backer sheet on the sandblast material. This is the key to making this application work.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for that tip  it looks like it works great.


----------



## RolandASDRick

Also the stencil material that XPres sells is stiffer than the rubbery stuff that Harco, Eagle or DAS offers which means that you can place the stones much closer without the worry of the material ripping or stretching when peel up.


----------



## sjidohair

Rick can you give us lengths that the roll comes in and a link to check out pricing for the material,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## RolandASDRick

Since Roland DGA does not sell the materials, here's a link to XPres page for consumables for the GEMTEC system.
http://www.xpres.co.uk/consumables/gemtec
http://www.xpres.co.uk/consumables/gemtec


----------



## sunnydayz

Do you know if it is available from any supplier in the US ? Thanks. It seems like shipping would probably be high from the UK.


----------



## RolandASDRick

Unfortunately there are no suppliers in the US yet although Imprintables Warehouse is looking into sourcing this.


----------



## RolandASDRick

Roland is looking into sourcing these materials and providing some sort of kit, but not ETA on a launch date. I created a workflow video that shows how R-WearStudio functions (as it pertains to the EGX series enrgavers). The worklfow is the same for the cutters with the exception of the output process. The video can be found on the Roland support site @ www.rolanddga.com


----------



## sjidohair

Rick, Thanks for the info, keep us posted,,
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## coach9

I can't find the video.


----------



## sunnydayz

Hmm the video that was using the template material is not on there now, but there is this video for the rwear and engraver R-Wear Studio. Let me look in another thread and see if I cant find another link


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok I found it  Here is a link to the cutter cutting the template material  SYSTEMS > XPRES CUT


----------



## SNIPR

I am so glad I found this site. Along with RolandASDRick posting of how to use the R-Wear Studio w/ ALL GX series cutters. I own a sign shop and am in need of a new cutter. But wanted to expand into t-shirt market. Be it vinyl heat transfer to this rhinestone software. I did not want to buy Graphtecs version because I was stuck with the lower line of cutter CE series. So I found that Roland offers a similar software. After talking with Roland's tech support team they informed me that R Wear does NOT support any of their cutters except for their engraver machines. Its nice to know that it will in fact support their cutters..! This helps me make my decision much easier hahah 

Thank You so much..!


----------



## sjidohair

You will enjoy R-wear,, let us know how you are doing,, once you get going,, and let us know if you need any help.
MMM


----------



## InStitchesWV

*Overcut Flexi 6.6 - Lynx cutter*

HELP!! I'm new to cutting rhinestone templates...I'm using my Lynx cutter (sign warehouse) and sending designs from flexi (I set up in R-Wear and cut/paste to corel..THEN export to Flexi). Talk about a round about way to get there. I can live with that, the problem is that when I cut the stencil material, there is a little "tag" that doesn't cut. Right where the node is. I talked to R-wear support and they said I need to make my cutter do an "overcut." My Lynx is pretty generic and doesn't have an option on the cutter (that I know of). Flexi has the option in version 8. Is there any way to set it up in corel, rwear or flexi to make/trick the machine into an overcut? Right now I need to physically pull each little circle out by hand...NOT fun.

Erin Petry
In Stitches


----------



## sjidohair

The overcut is a setting on our cutters under the setup area, controlled in our software programs,,,,that controls the cutter,,,
do you have a setup area? 

MMM


----------



## SNIPR

I use FlexiSign Pro 8, I don't have 7.5 loaded anymore so I am not sure if its there or not. Not sure what version you are on or start, expert or pro..?

Ctrl L - brings up your cut window
Advanced tab
Look for Overcut - You can set how much over you want. Factory should be sufficient...

The only other thing I know to "trick" it would be to duplicate the circle on top of each other. Then rotate the circle half way. In doing this you may have to adjust your down force since it will cut the material twice.


----------



## InStitchesWV

Flexi 8 does have a setting...6.6 does not have that setting...


----------



## funkstar

Hi LG your the reason im on here after searching via Google 
on how to make rhinestone templates t-shirt forums kept poping up anyway after reading your post i had to join i also have a GX-24 Roland cutter and would like some sort of help or maybe some tips i use adobe illustrator Cs3 having trouble looking for a tutorial to guide me in the right direction on how to make rhinestone templates this is my first post thank you


----------



## charles95405

R-wear is a dynamite program...especially when doing rhinestones because it is bundled with SFedit.. a software program that will convert any font on your computer to a single line font which is often necessary when doing normal text in rhinestone and you don't want a fill. 

I think I was among the first users of R-Wear and still use it every week. If you dont have a GX24 you can go through Corel to pass to your computer


----------



## funkstar

thank you guys for your help i really cant aford this right now i just bought my Roland GX-24 it comes with cut studio so im using *adobe illustrator CS3* for now just looking for tutorials for adobe illy cs3 how to fill a shape or design 

thanks guys


----------



## lgjar

You can probably find some suggestions, step-by-steps, etc. if you search the forum for Illustrator - but I am not aware of any specific macros that are available. You can create your own, I guess or use some of the tutorials for Corel and apply them to Illustrator. Most people use Corel Draw + macros or something like R-Wear or other rhinestone-specific software. There are a number of great software and macro products available now and the area still seems to be changing often with new products.


----------



## levelbest

Hi Guys:

Been thru a frustrating day. On top of thinking I have spent way too much for a rhinestone system - I can't seem to get my GX-24 to cut complete circles that easily weed. I have applied the following settings and am using a 60 degree blade (in fact, tried 2 different 60 degree blades). Blade is exposed a credit card thickness.

Force: 230
Cut Speed: 5cm/s
Offset: 0.550

Cutting SS10 size

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CyberSultan

My Flexi software has an Overcut feature...which allows me to set the distance I want the cutter to retrace each cut. This always helps with my rhinestone templates, because the overcutting of each circle results in much cleaner cuts. In fact, I was cutting templates today and was baffled at why they were not as easy to weed as they normally are. Have I not cut similar templates a million times before??  Then I remembered I had just recently turned off Overcut because I was cutting some heat press vinyl for a t-shirt job...and forgot to turn it back on before cutting templates today. Once I turned it back on, I was back to easy weeding.


----------



## DTFuqua

If your cutting anything thick enough for rhinestone templates, you need more blade exposure.


----------



## charles95405

John...what template material are you using...if you PM with your phone number I will call to see if I can help as I used to have a GX24


----------



## levelbest

The software I am using does not have overcut - so that's out. Can't spend more money on another program. Blade exposure wise, on thick rhinestone template material - how much should be showing?


----------



## sjidohair

I am not sure if you can see this or not but here it is


----------



## levelbest

sjidohair said:


> I am not sure if you can see this or not but here it is


Yep - I tried it at that depth and the more standard credit card depth. Still had the weeding - circles not completed issue.


----------



## funkstar

Hi deenastee

i own a roland gx-24 cutter and the program i use is adobe cs3 to cut vinyl after reading your post i would like to know if there is any tutorials on how to make or convert vector outlines to rhinestone dots to create a template do you have any tips or tricks 

thanks in advance


----------



## deenastee

funkstar said:


> Hi deenastee
> 
> i own a roland gx-24 cutter and the program i use is adobe cs3 to cut vinyl after reading your post i would like to know if there is any tutorials on how to make or convert vector outlines to rhinestone dots to create a template do you have any tips or tricks
> 
> thanks in advance


This is a post i added way back. I hope it will help you. Let me know how it turns out.

I use illy to vecrtorize my image and get the line art then transfer it over to photoshop ( i use cs4) . In photoshop create a circle brush the size of your rhinestone, make sure its hollow, just the stroke of a circle. Control click your image thumbnail in your pallette, then with your magic wand right click on ur image and select make workpath and set your tolerence, i use a value of 1.5 yours might be different. Then click on window and select brushes, your brush pallette should come up. It should show your brush presets, adjust your master diameter for the size of your rhinestone and then click on brush tip shape (under brush presets) click on the spacing box and adujst the spacing you want in between the stones. After thats all done, select the pen tool and right click on your image and select stroke path, a box should appear (this defaults the pencil), just click on brush and click ok. And viola thats it.

This all assuming that you have a moderete knowledge of photoshop. Remember that you have to make adjustments for the stone size and spacing. I hope this helps. 


sorry for all the typos.... lol...


----------



## richardgp

Hi, I´m new here, i´m looking for a software to make designs of rhinestone patterns, but, i need compatibility with corel draw, or, at less it could be possible to export in .PLT format for my laser cut machine. I´m testing with FunTime but it doesn´t export, copy, and other important tools. 

Im glad to be here at this forum, and i hope your help. Thank you very much.


----------



## RL38

Richard, Luis Fortun has created a good Corel macro program that might be something you would be interested in. Check this link.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t75290-4.html


----------

